# The Future Of Battery Chargers



## Gizmo (10/4/14)

http://www.hardwarezone.com.sg/m/te...ill-fully-recharge-your-smartphone-30-seconds


----------



## annemarievdh (10/4/14)

Wow, that could be convenient !!


----------



## johan (10/4/14)

Awesome find @Gizmo - StoreDot


----------

